# How to pick a Goldtip Arrow for 3d and other venues from Tim Gillingham



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good post, I am actually reading that myself from what he sent!!


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Daniel Boone for posting this


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

People like Gillingham is the reason gold tip is IMO the leader in carbon arrows. I had the priviledge of shooting with him at west Monroe last year and he is the kind of guy that will answer any questions asked....no matter what brand of arrow or such. I was shooting a 30x last year and he talked to me about my setup and was very helpful.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Tim is a great guy, that really takes time to speak with people and help them into the right arrows and set up's all together. Definately a guy who takes time to listen to his Pro-Staff and help them out where he can. I know he sure has help steer me in the past and probably will straighten me out in the future too.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Nice read


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I have got to shoot with Tim at several of the ASA shoots. (at city shoot and pro/am competition) and when I do, my ears are wide open. Anytime he speaks I feel like writing it down so I can make not to forget anything. He has scientific reasons for everything he does. He has tested it and proved it works or he will not do it. He gave me a couple of tips to help my bow shoot better and help with a release. He even offered to give me a release of his to shoot all weekend and I could get it back to him later. What an awesome role model and leader in the industry. Everything he told me, I did and each thing helped my shooting and tuning. 
Thank you Tim Gillingham!!!


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Great read thanks for sharing,


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Dan and thanks Tim!


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

Great read......Thanks for posting


----------



## bigkuntry72 (Sep 18, 2012)

great read Tim!! helped me out a lot im new to the 3d so i dont fully understand everything just yet but this will help a lot!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Great info!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

As usual great info from Tim! Thanks for posting DB


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

Can't wait to read this


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

_Tim Gillingham_....is one of a kind! A very knowledgeable, informative and _approachable_ individual. A consummate Professional. I'm sure that anyone who has had the opportunity to meet him on the tournament trail, or spend any time with him, will attest to these facts. Thanks Tim!
And Thank You Daniel Boone, for passing on this very useful and game changing information.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I have talked to Tim in person a few times and he's a very nice guy and will answer any archery question you have. Even if he knows you shoot another brand of arrows he gladly explains the answer to any question and makes sure you know more than you did before.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

This man is a walking Infomercial... if he start talking you better start listening, Tim is a top notch guy who loves to share info. and always answers young archers questions


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Tim and gold tip, none better!! He's has helped me more than anyone on arrow setup.


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

Wanted to send this ttt some great info here


----------



## marcop (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there i sent you a IM can you have look @ it quick thanks this is for top of post


----------



## penn state (Jan 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Marked


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Nice posting ....Tim is a great guy... I am amazed he typed all out...LOL there must of not been any snakes around to scare him. LOL


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

This article and talking with Tim has totally changed my understanding of what I am trying to get my bow and arrows to do. Thanks DB for originally posting it, stoz for reviving it and Tim for providing info to those of us who can use it.


----------



## tackhammer (Aug 31, 2011)

Very Nice, Thanks to you and Tim


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great Read. Thanks Tim & DB.


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

tagged


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Whose Tim Gillingham? LOL. Actually he, along with Nathan Brooks and Darrin Christenberry are some of the nicest and most helpful pros in archery.




twn417 said:


> Tim is a great guy, that really takes time to speak with people and help them into the right arrows and set up's all together. Definately a guy who takes time to listen to his Pro-Staff and help them out where he can. I know he sure has help steer me in the past and probably will straighten me out in the future too.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Copied Tim's write-up.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks DB for a terrific post. Tim, is always willing to share his knowledge.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Tagged...Thanks


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Clear and Concise.

Thanks


----------

